# Best rest for hunting???



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

I know this has probably been asked a lot on here but I'm buying a mathews z7 and want it to be the best it can be! I am stuck between the whisker bisquit and drop away. They both look good but I'm a little worried about the wb messing with arrow flights. The new dropaways seem to hold arrows good and quit fr hunting, so I'm leaning towards that. Any recomendations on rests and any particular ones people are using? The sights will be my next question..haha

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Limb driver, or QAD, my personal preference is the driver, no need to split the buss cables, built like a tank and easy to set up...


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I am using the Muzzy drop away on my Mathews Monster and i really like it. Used a trophy ridge design with the string pull and it would snag things in the woods once and a bit. Muzzy has a linkage arm design so everything his firm and mechanical; seems to be working great for me.


----------



## dcc (Aug 5, 2010)

Ripcord code red, easy to set up, quiet, and arrow wont fall off rest. Just my .02


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

I have the QAD ultra rest on my Z7 and I love it!!


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

CHUCK n BUCK said:


> I have the QAD ultra rest on my Z7 and I love it!!


QAD ultra rest overwhelming favorite among my group also. It is the "Mathews" of rests.


----------



## mil_spec_hunter (Nov 3, 2009)

I have had the same QAD on two bows now. A Diamond Black Ice and now my Mathews Reezen. I absolutely love it. The sight i like is the g5 xr with one fixed pin and one floating.


----------



## bigguyinapie (Apr 9, 2008)

I love my whisker it hold my arrow a lot better than a drop away. i hold my bow in the stand all the time so its nice to to have to worry about the arrow moving


----------



## tikki50 (Oct 17, 2007)

limb driver, great drop away.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

bigguyinapie said:


> I love my whisker it hold my arrow a lot better than a drop away. i hold my bow in the stand all the time so its nice to to have to worry about the arrow moving


I was a whisker user and fan (still like them) but swtiched to the QAD this year so I could shoot FOBs. The QAD fully contains the arrow and with the supplied felt makes no noise at all.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Limb driver.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

+1 more for the QAD...great drop away rest.


----------



## Smen (Apr 26, 2008)

Rugergundog said:


> I am using the Muzzy drop away on my Mathews Monster and i really like it. Used a trophy ridge design with the string pull and it would snag things in the woods once and a bit. Muzzy has a linkage arm design so everything his firm and mechanical; seems to be working great for me.


I shoot the same thing I have three robin hoods on the wall. Check out the you tube video a guy shots like six arrows at once with one it pretty cool and it also holds you're arrow for hunting I've never had to adjust or change a thing muzzy zero effect is bad man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

QAD Ultra Rest Pro HD


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I have used a W/B for years and switched over to a QAD ultra rest this year. From 0-20yrds the W/B was a great rest but for a single cam, I would get a slight tail wip from 20-40. I do not take shots that far but do practice out to 40yrds and it would just pi$$ me off. With a matthews your center is off set due to a single cam and in my opinion it makes it tough to get your arrow through a fully contained rest with the offset. I am sure others have a different opinion but with the switch the tail wip is gone.


----------



## bruiser899 (Mar 12, 2010)

QAD HD is the only way to GO!!!


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

G5 Expert Pro - Containment is very overrated in most hunting situations, unless you stalk deer its 100% not necessary from a tree stand


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

mcfish said:


> QAD ultra rest overwhelming favorite among my group also. It is the "Mathews" of rests.


 

I disagree.....the QAD ultra rest is NOT th e"Mathews" of rest! It's not over rated or over priced! :lol:


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Atchison said:


> G5 Expert Pro - Containment is very overrated in most hunting situations, unless you stalk deer its 100% not necessary from a tree stand


I disagree. Apparently you've never had an odd angle shot at a deer that came in from an unexpected direction while the wind is blowing and you only have a few seconds to react. 

Why anyone would choose to not use a containment rest for hunting, given all of the great options on the market, is beyond me. Even if you don't *need* the containment all the time, when you need it, you _really_ need it.


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have the older Ripcord on my new Z7. It was on my Switchback, and I just moved everything over when I bought it last week. I think it is a great rest. I plan on upgrading everything after the season, and I will either be getting a new Ripcord code red, or a QAD Ultra rest pro HD.


----------

